# New Links Directory



## Chase

Hey all,

Just letting you all know that we've set up a new links directory in hopes of providing quality photography related links to everyone. We're starting out with about 200 links and I'm looking forward to great growth!

If you have useful sites you'd like to include, please do so, and please feel free to add your personal photography sites to the online galleries section.

The links directory can be found here: www.thephotoforum.com/linksdirectory

Thanks all, and I hope you find the information contained there to be useful!

-Chase


----------



## LittleMan

nice new avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## kelox

great idea there chase!!!


----------



## Chase

Thanks! Hopefully there will be a ton of useful information in there....and, hmmmm....have you added your links yet? Well?? Have ya?!


----------



## LaFoto

Shall we not sticky this one? What do you say, :hail: oh great Chaseman!?!? :hail:


----------



## mentos_007

Chase said:
			
		

> Thanks! Hopefully there will be a ton of useful information in there....and, hmmmm....have you added your links yet? Well?? Have ya?!



yeah I suggeted one... I would like to suggest a few more (photo galleries) but they are mostly in Polish. To be honest I am sure that sooner or later you will find a Gallery link in those pages (Gallry = galeria in PL :lmao: ) but... do you want some Polish photgs pages here? 

And this email below, where you suggest a link in this case.. is it an email to the photographer? author of the photos?


----------



## terri

> And this email below, where you suggest a link in this case.. is it an email to the photographer? author of the photos?


As I understand it, the email goes only to the admins of the links site, to give them a chance to test the link, and check its validity before publishing it on the site. 

Of course, a link in Polish could contain very naughty elements, and you could have quite a joke on ol' TPF, Mentos. 

Would you do such a thing?!


----------



## omeletteman

whats a reciprocal url?


----------



## Chase

A reciprocal URL is merely a link on the site you are adding that points back to us. 

So, in exchange for us including you in the directory, we'd appreciate (but do not require) a link on your site back to thephotoforum.com.


----------



## omeletteman

oh well your covered there, I already have a link on my site that goes back to you


----------



## Chase

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## omeletteman

you bet, how sweet is that, I'm the only link in there so far


----------



## karissa

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yeah I suggeted one... I would like to suggest a few more (photo galleries) but they are mostly in Polish. To be honest I am sure that sooner or later you will find a Gallery link in those pages (Gallry = galeria in PL :lmao: ) but... do you want some Polish photgs pages here?




Polish pages would be welcome.  Just like the forum, the directory shouldn't be limited to one physical area.  If you feel they have a home in a subcategory not avalible, feel free to suggest one using the links at the top.


----------



## mentos_007

Terri!Come on! i though you knew that I would never do a joke from TPF!! It is my home after all!!!


----------



## avank

wew, i've new in here
there is link direktory also
hope i will enjoy it


----------



## Flame

Take a look at mine website. I promise you a eye pleasure of you life.

http://flamephotography.bravehost.com


Thank you for stoping by.
Flame :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ironsidephoto

cool!


----------



## digitalpix

I have a Canon S45 and have a collection of nature and landscape photographs I have taken while on vacation and around my home town. My website Nature and Landscape Photography by John Solimine is located at http://digitalpix.ca Please feel free to take a look and provide me with any feedback.

Thanks for your time,

John Solimine
http://digitalpix.ca


----------



## marketinggirl

I'm about to release a marketing course entitled "Marketing Magic for Children's Portrait Photography," and am looking for 2 or 3 people to give the course to for _*free*_ in exchange for your feedback and a testimonial to use in advertising it. The cost is $349 for the Deluxe Course and $279 for the Basic Course, so you'll be getting a* HUGE* value for *free! *

Visit my website, www.angelas-portraits.com/marketingmagic1 for some of the content included in the courses.

Please email me at marketingmagic@angelas-portraits.com if you are interested. In your email, please tell me a little about yourself, whether you already own a photography business or not, if so, for how long, what your specialty is, whether you are part-time or full-time, and the one thing you've struggled with most in your business or your photographic work. *Thank you so much in advance!!*


----------



## photosales.co.nz

Why does it say your IP is banned when you go to submit a link to your directory?

I have tryed from home and work..


----------



## kml

I am getting the same error message as above.


----------



## Cheeriotown

http://cheeriotown-photography.blogspot.com


Just a photoblog dedicated to the intriguing, stunning, and breathtaking photos found across the Internet.  Updated frequently.


----------



## DevinLamb

I just joined this forum and like what I see.. I will add your link (Or banner) to my site in the next you few days and today I will add it to my blog.

I have designed iProof- a proofing and shopping cart solution and would appreciate adding my link to your list: www.iproofonline.com
If you have any questions I would be happy to help....

Again thanks for adding me to this great community- I look forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## Shabu

Nice addition, sure I will suggest my site when it's finished


----------



## lextalionis

Hello,

I have added The PhotoForum link to my site in SEO format as such:



		Code:
	

<p><a href="[URL]http://www.thephotoforum.com/[/URL]" title="The PhotoForum" target="_blank" class="style18">www.thephotoforum.com</a> - The Photography forum with photo hints, tips, advice and critique.
</p>

 
...here: http://www.motleypixel.com/links/

I have developed an extensive lens sample photograph library here: http://www.motleypixel.com/reviews/index.htm

Could you please add my link?  http://www.motleypixel.com/reviews/index.htm

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## blip

the link dosent work!


----------



## metaaks

The link is broker, 
Update the link..
and if you can kindly add my website - metaaks - Share your Life


----------



## Mitica100

Link is fixed now.


----------



## dcclark

Alas, it seems to have gone back to "broken link" again...


----------



## hoyinsiu

the link doesn't work!


----------



## Guido44

My web site:

Some Aerial/Elevated shots with my 60' Mast system, and a few "vacation photos" as well. 

Dan Farina Studios.com- powered by SmugMug

dan


----------



## caveman

So what's going on with this directory is it up or not?


----------



## kassilphoto

Just created my online site to showcase some of my work.  I am always looking for feedback/suggestions.

Help pass the word.....


www.kassilphoto.com


----------



## kassilphoto

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.  

www.kassilphoto.com


----------



## madhubanmitra

http://darklythroughalens.wordpress.com

This photoblog archives a collaborative photographic project documenting the now defunct factory of National Instruments Ltd, Kolkata, India. National Instruments is the company that produced the National 35, the first and only major still camera manufactured in India. Launched in 1979, the National 35 was meant to be the iconic &#8220;Indian&#8221; camera that, as history would have it, it never quite became. This photographic project reflects on the ruins of the camera factory before it disappears forever, and documents a certain history of labour and of technology, and their slow, but inevitable passage.


----------



## VancouverWedding

sorry the link is dead!


----------



## msarino

I've created a photoblog wherein people from all over the world can participate. Basically it features one person from a different part of the world each week. One photo should be taken per day, from Monday until Sunday. I wanted to see different places through local eyes that's why I came up with this photo blog.

SevenClicks.org



If you want to show us your hometown, please email me at msarino@hotmail.com


----------



## Fragomeni

So looks like the link to the list is dead unfortunately 

Well either way, my site is www.FrancescoFragomeni.com
Check it out, its growing slowly, and I always appreciate feedback!

Take care all


----------



## caveman

I can't understand why the mods haven't been in here to respond to the dead link issue 

Folks, you can always list your site in my sig link :thumbup:


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design

take a look, always appreciate comments!  thanks!

Gruen Photo & Design


----------



## sbunting108

Thanks  Great idea!


----------



## sbunting108

When I click the link to get to the directory I get this error
 "Fatal error: Cannot redeclare array_walk_recursive() in /usr/home/tpf/public_html/linksdirectory/includes/compat.inc.php on line 62"


----------



## HeadshotLondon

Thanks for that. Great Idea. I ll have a look at it now.


----------



## Shoogleit

I'm getting the same error .

I hope you fix it soon, in the meantime it would be great if you could add our website to your list. We allow users to create free 360 product rotations and do interactive videos for free. 

There is a link in my signature, thanks.


----------



## Dajuan

I would've liked to have participated too.  Bummer.


----------



## elevateudesign

great idea, be nice to have links all associated to one central location.


----------



## elevateudesign

except the link is down..


----------



## mojophoto

Link still broken...


----------



## PhotoShoots

Does the page still exist?


----------



## ProsPhotos

Looks like the link is still broken.


----------



## Overread

Old feature no longer used - de-stickied, locked and left to fall off the page.


----------

